# Not snake food...



## arachnocat (Jul 8, 2008)

Everytime I go on craigs list's pet section I see ads for kittens that say "NOT SNAKE FOOD!". Now seriously, do people adopt kittens just to feed to their snakes or do non-snake keepers just assume that's what happens when people give away free kittens? 
I just think it's odd people are so worried about their kittens becoming snake food. I understand the ads for rats and bunnies but not kittens so much...


----------



## xchondrox (Jul 8, 2008)

Theres alot of people out there that dont have a clue! I wouldnt try feeding kittens to my big burmese and boas, well alive atleast ! They could still do some pretty good damage even to a big snake.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 8, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> I just think it's odd people are so worried about their kittens becoming snake food. I understand the ads for rats and bunnies but not kittens so much...


Youtube is FULL of videos of "hurf I'm hardcore" jerks feeding cute animals to snakes/monitors/whatever just so they can shock the internet and brag about it. We've even had some braggers come on AB over the years, so...yeah, I'd say it's a legit concern that any animal you give away could get fed to some other animal. 

However, charging money (even if you only say you will, to weed out people looking for free meat) is probably more effective than saying NOT FOR SNAKE FOOD.


----------



## crpy (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, the sign is an emotional plea, you will never know if the person that buys a kitten will feed it to a snake or not.


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 8, 2008)

It's pretty common from what I've heard, and a good way to cut down on strays(not nearly as effective as getting 'em fixed, but you know how that goes), and feed your pet at the same time.

I think the disclaimer does more to get kittens eaten than it does to prevent it.... Kind of like 'FRAGILE!!!' on a box.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 8, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> a good way to cut down on strays


Ew, no it's not. That's how you give your pet a gut full of fleas, which means tapeworms and who knows what else. To say nothing of whatever spilled car oil or antifreeze or lawn fertilizers the cat may have walked through.


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah. I wasn't talking about pulling strays from the streets and feeding them dude  .... I was thinking more along the lines of Joe Shmo has a house cat that he failed to spay who got out last night.... You prolly have a point though. I'm sure your standard rat is safer.

Cheers.


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok. I was just wondering if it was a common thing that people fed kittens to snakes or people were just being paranoid.
Some people think even feeding mice to snakes is cruel. I don't know how many youtube videos I've seen where people post comments about how awful it is to feed a mouse to a snake or frog. What do people think they eat? 
Cant' give them a tofu mouse ;P


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 8, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Yeah. I wasn't talking about pulling strays from the streets and feeding them dude


I was kinda hoping you weren't, but you never know.  I bet there are people that do exactly that though, blargh.



arachnocat said:


> Some people think even feeding mice to snakes is cruel. I don't know how many youtube videos I've seen where people post comments about how awful it is to feed a mouse to a snake or frog. What do people think they eat?


Being killed by a snake is certainly not a quick or painless death by any means, granted - and no frog *needs* mice, technically. But regardless, you're right, snakes do have to eat rodents. I buy pre-killed and frozen for a lot of reasons, and that's one of them.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 8, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Youtube is FULL of videos of "hurf I'm hardcore" jerks feeding cute animals to snakes/monitors/whatever just so they can shock the internet and brag about it.



Yes. These people are usually making up for some kind of 'short coming'...if you know what I mean?

Has anyone ever read "Modest Proposal"? Well, that's about the same lines as my theory. Hell, we're over populated, and humans aren't as cute as kittens.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 8, 2008)

There are alot of posers out there who don't share a real love for animals, but a hole inside that they try to fill with the Macho feelings they get from cruelty to feeders.

That said, I have to think that the ad that started this thread is mearly a joke, from a some one with snake expirience. Of all things to feed a snake, why a kitten, that pointless and stupid, I don't think anyone would be that dessperate or heartless.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 8, 2008)

KingRex said:


> that pointless and stupid, I don't think anyone would be that dessperate or heartless.


You're wrong - I've seen plenty of people claim to do just that.

EDIT: A quick Google search reveals that a video of someone doing so was on youtube, I don't doubt there are more just like the now-deleted footage. http://www.peta.org/Forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5456

(Yeah, I know it's PETA, but people are clearly discussing a video that DID exist and the youtube link *does* go to something that's been removed. So I'll buy it this time.)


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 9, 2008)

Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless.... 

Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.


----------



## DMTWI (Jul 9, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless....
> 
> Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.



A rat is most likely smater than a cat, just not the same 'curb appeal' so to speak. Buy ya, interesting how one animal is ok as a feeder and another isn't. I personally wouldn't feed a kitten to a snake, I even felt bad for the rats I fed to my boa.


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 9, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless....
> 
> Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.


I could probably post a video of me beating a poor, defenseless rat down on the street and not get in any trouble. But if I showed a video of a cat being humanely euthanized in an overcrowded animal shelter I'd probably have some kind of an authority knocking on my door within the next 24 hours. I think either way is sick but almost nobody gets in trouble for torturing rodents or any nonmammal. Animal cruelty is all around us but until it hits Mr. Kitty or out good friend Rover *no one* cares! The people on this forum worry so much about feeding rodents to invertebrates but I can guarantee at  least one of those people uses glue traps [it can take upwards of an hour for a mouse to die in one of those] for pests.
I HATE the unneccesary killing of any animal but I would rather give my life to the food chain than die of cancer.
Sorry! I got away from the original point of this thread. Yes people feed craigslist adoption animals to their exotics. I hate it! It gives reptile owners a bad name. The animals on craigslist are designated as pets to loving homes not food. Us reptile keepers have many, many options to rely on for feeding herps, reptile food designated animals. 
Mushroom Spore: Have you ever seen a snake kill? Most the time you don't even hear a squek. Its instant death. Not in any way, shape or form cruelty.


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 9, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> ...I personally wouldn't feed a kitten to a snake...


I wouldn't either.... I like cats, and I dislike rats. Difference is that I don't feel the need to dump that on anyone else, and I realize that it's the same in the end so I can spare anyone the holier-than-thou treatment due their differing preference.

I can also get a good chuckle out of some knuckle head's guaranteed-to-have-the-reverse-effect attempt to stop something they disagree with..... Not to mention the blatant error of the statment..... Kittens clearly _are_ snake food, as proven by the fact that there are kittens being eaten by snakes.

As far as "macho" youtubers.... They're douches.... To bad those who disagree so much with their "macho" seem to be those who most bolster their video's views.


@Boa- I'm sorry, but I have trouble understanding you dude.... I don't know if you missed my sarcasm, or what. I do know that your, and my, ideals are diametrically opposed though so I will leave it at that. Cheers.


----------



## mindlessvw (Jul 9, 2008)

I heard a saying once "whats the difference between a squirrel and a rat...hair on the tail" and who says the small things don't matter...lol always thought that was funny



Scott C. said:


> Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless....
> 
> Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 9, 2008)

If YouTube is any indication, about the only reason 95% of pacman frog keepers have their frogs is because they love to watch them inhale mice. I'm not abhorrent of live feeding, but I think it should be done because it is necessary for the animal's well being, not because it is "kewl!" or makes you appear macho.

I'm aware that crickets and other commonly used feeders are living creatures too, but I always find that argument a bit weak. And personally, I don't really derive a lot of pleasure from even that. I like to see my pac and T eat and grow, and a good appetite is indicative of good health, so I do enjoy seeing them feed. but I'd be just as thrilled if they munched broccoli.


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 9, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless....
> 
> Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.


That's true. Just like in the US it's illegal to sell dog, cat and horse meat but it's perfectly acceptable in other countries. It's just our culture. 
We have decided that certain animals are more like family members even though they are not much smarter than the average pig, cow or sheep.
I love eating meat, but I would be against eating dogs, cats & horses. Why? I just don't see them as food. Doesn't make much sense really.


----------



## trefenwyd (Jul 14, 2008)

Just throwing this out there... feeding carnivores to a snake isn't in the snake's best interest. Kittens would be a terrible meal, and any self respecting snake owner would know that.


----------



## sassysmama (Jul 14, 2008)

Not to mention the damage that a cat could do to your snake.  I mean, rats can be really bad and at least you don't have to worry about their claws.  So basically, only total idiots would do that.  Because, for the safety of the snake, you would need to stun or kill the kitten first, and then, that's just a person killing a kitten, which doesn't seem macho at all.  I would, however, love to see someone try to catch a feral cat and it to their snake.


----------



## blacktara (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been threatening my cats with feeding em to my snakes for years, and they STILL claw the furniture


----------



## Mina (Jul 19, 2008)

I must be innocent or completely thoughtless because that never even crossed my mind before.
I have 8 snakes, soon to be 9, and 2 of them are red tail boas, so they are reasonably sized.
I've heard of rats, mice, guinea pigs, piglets, quail and even those weird snake sausages offered for food, but never a kitten or a puppy!!!!!!!!!!
I'm really suprised, although I guess I shouldn't be.  I just can't see where that would be good for the snake.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jul 19, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> I wouldn't either.... I like cats, and I dislike rats. Difference is that I don't feel the need to dump that on anyone else, and I realize that it's the same in the end so I can spare anyone the holier-than-thou treatment due their differing preference.


This is the most sense in this entire thread.

What people feed their snakes or spiders or scorpions or centipedes or children is right or wrong based on perspective.  You can't make a logical argument for or against most food, people _feel_ differently what is right or wrong.



Scott C. said:


> To bad those who disagree so much with their "macho" seem to be those who most bolster their video's views.


People whining and crying about what they do only encourages it, they're trying to push buttons and get a reaction.  It's too bad people are too dumb to realize that "feeding trolls" only makes it worse.

I, personally, think it's funny because it gets such an irrational rise.  I don't think that I could feed any mammal to a critter just to piss others off (but I would if thats what the critter eats), but I'm not about to tell others what to do.  Where logic stops, culture begins, and I respect others' cultures as long as they don't trample on mine, or shove it in my face.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 20, 2008)

I love watching the youtube vids of snakes eating bunnies, because I dont like bunnies. (I dont think feeding bunnies rats ect is cruel, though cats and dogs are pushing it) But anyways I really hope people are not feeding kittens or puppies to snakes. After all there are much better feeders out there.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 20, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Heh.... Love how a rat's death to feed a snake is fine, but a kitten's is heartless....
> 
> Poor rats. If only they were just that much more fuzzy wuzzy.


rats are smarter and friendlier than katz


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 20, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> I wouldn't either.... I like cats, and I dislike rats.


See, I am the opposite, not that i really like rats, but i strongly dislike cats. House cats at least. they are absolutely useless, and will kill anything they can. I would love to see domestic cats go extinct by any means necessary. Or at least, be contained within a house. so they cant kill the birds i am finally getting attracted to my yard like the painted buntings...






Scott C. said:


> As far as "macho" youtubers.... They're douches....


I suppose, that I could point out that  douches are actually useful. I really cant see how the video posters in question are, so by that standard they can not be douches. Even turds are useful... maybe they are something about as good as silicone implants on a zombie.


----------

